# Bile leak



## Jarts (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm not finding a straightforward way to code bile leak, post operative cholecystectomy. Is anyone familiar with the correct code?

Julie


----------



## HNISHA (Jan 20, 2010)

I would prefer 997.4.


----------



## Jarts (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for your help!!


----------

